# Best TINY Kibble in the world?!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Now! By petcuran was a pretty tiny food and definitely a good quality food. Specifically for small breed was the small kibbles. Also the wysong nurture with quail was pretty tiny but extremely high in protein so might not be a good option. I'll look and see what other tiny kibbles I've had in the past.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

We use Nutro Ultra chicken for Toby.

He loves it! We ran out of it last week and we bought something else until our order came in. He didn't eat much of the substitute. When his normal kibble came in he gobbled it down.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Fromm is really tiny (beef fritata is, at least). It's smaller than a green pea.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Here is a piece of the Nutro kibble to see size next to key on a keyboard. 

Don't know as far as what is the best. Hope you find what you need!

_I would be interested in finding what others feel is *best*._
The only reason we picked this one is because our breeder told us to.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You could ask your breeder to buy a bag for you. My breeder offered to do that for me. At least the food is familiar amidst all of the bewildering changes for a new puppy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Myleen said:


> Here is a piece of the Nutro kibble to see size next to key on a keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know as far as what is the best. Hope you find what you need!



Thanks, but that looks huge for Trulee ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> You could ask your breeder to buy a bag for you. My breeder offered to do that for me. At least the food is familiar amidst all of the bewildering changes for a new puppy.



Unfortunately no, the nanny will be carrying three puppies on the plane, I think asking her to carry pounds of kibble would be too much, especially since if I get it the other two mamas will want it too.
Plus I don't think that her kibble is that small - she soaks it for the puppies. Which I would do until I get her on the freeze dried raw, but I am thinking that after I switch her to that for meals, I want to leave dry kibble in her crate to free feed on until she older because she is so tiny.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I seem to remember seeing a kibble a while back that had no meal in it, only whole meat, does anybody know what brand that was?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wellness core do a toy breed kibble, maybe you could email them to ask for the size? 
Or would it be possible to put one that was too big in the blender/food processor and lightly blitz to make it smaller?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Muggles said:


> Wellness core do a toy breed kibble, maybe you could email them to ask for the size?
> Or would it be possible to put one that was too big in the blender/food processor and lightly blitz to make it smaller?



Oh, that's an idea, I have a blender, but don't know if it could handle that though...


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I finally found it! This is the tiniest kibble I ever been able to find. It's Earthborn Small Breed Holistic. I fed it a long long time ago when I first got Branna and still had my GSD, Micah, so I was able to take a pic of it compared to her normal size dog food. Not the best of foods but still has a decent 4.5 star rating. I think you might have to trade one or the other because from what I remember when doing my search for a tiny but good dog food it was either a super good dog food and normal sized or a not the best (but still good) dog food but super super tiny kibble size. This kibble and the wysong was comparable in size to the fish food you feed at a hatchery. The wyson being slightly very slightly larger.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I finally found it! This is the tiniest kibble I ever been able to find. It's Earthborn Small Breed Holistic. I fed it a long long time ago when I first got Branna and still had my GSD, Micah, so I was able to take a pic of it compared to her normal size dog food. Not the best of foods but still has a decent 4.5 star rating. I think you might have to trade one or the other because from what I remember when doing my search for a tiny but good dog food it was either a super good dog food and normal sized or a not the best (but still good) dog food but super super tiny kibble size. This kibble and the wysong was comparable in size to the fish food you feed at a hatchery. The wyson being slightly very slightly larger.



Wow, that sure is the right size!


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Wellness toy breed is the smallest kibble I have come across. From 4 star grain free formulas, wellness small breed varieties-these are slightly larger but still as small as the picture that was posted.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> The Now! By petcuran was a pretty tiny food and definitely a good quality food. Specifically for small breed was the small kibbles. Also the wysong nurture with quail was pretty tiny but extremely high in protein so might not be a good option. I'll look and see what other tiny kibbles I've had in the past.


I was going to say the Wysong Nurture with Quail as well. But it is pretty high protein. I wish I had a bag so I could show you the size. All the Wysong kibbles are small, but that one is their smallest.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I seem to remember seeing a kibble a while back that had no meal in it, only whole meat, does anybody know what brand that was?


Rawz. It's made in Maine but widely available online. Ari thought it was pretty good, but the kibble size is larger than you're looking for.
http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/191738-rawz-meal-free-kibble-next-best-thing-feeding-raw-made-york-maine.html#post2206498



poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I finally found it! This is the tiniest kibble I ever been able to find. It's Earthborn Small Breed Holistic. I fed it a long long time ago when I first got Branna and still had my GSD, Micah, so I was able to take a pic of it compared to her normal size dog food. Not the best of foods but still has a decent 4.5 star rating. I think you might have to trade one or the other because from what I remember when doing my search for a tiny but good dog food it was either a super good dog food and normal sized or a not the best (but still good) dog food but super super tiny kibble size. This kibble and the wysong was comparable in size to the fish food you feed at a hatchery. The wyson being slightly very slightly larger.


Ari does really well on Earthborn Holistic (we have used small breed & puppy vantage) and their kibble is indeed tiny, but it is not necessarily the "best". Then again, some puppies seem to do better on a less rich food early on and then can transition up to "better/best" foods later. This definitely seems to have been the case with Ari.

Could you toss kibbles of whatever brand you choose in the blender to make them smaller?


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I didn't catch where you named the food that you need?

Tractor Supply does do online selling - can you get it that way or through Amazon?

And thanks for answering the debate of the evening as we drove by Tractor Supply the other night - do they have them in the city?! LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sophie anne said:


> Rawz. It's made in Maine but widely available online. Ari thought it was pretty good, but the kibble size is larger than you're looking for.
> http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodl...-feeding-raw-made-york-maine.html#post2206498
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! If the kibbles are made of freeze dried, are they easy to break like freeze dried food or hard like kibble?


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

In case it helps, here is a photo of a Wysong Optimal Adult (lighter kibble) and Natures Logic (darker kibble) next to a dime. The Nurture with Quail is noticeably smaller than both of those. The picture isn't the greatest...Hans was trying to help me take it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ApricotsRock said:


> I didn't catch where you named the food that you need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thanks, I did not know that they sold online, but now that I think of it, Timi had really nasty soft poop when she arrived, maybe because of the food, maybe the stress of travel, I don't know, but she had been absolutely perfect since she switched to my food, so now ai am thinking I want to switch Trulee right away!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

FireStorm said:


> In case it helps, here is a photo of a Wysong Optimal Adult (lighter kibble) and Natures Logic (darker kibble) next to a dime. The Nurture with Quail is noticeably smaller than both of those. The picture isn't the greatest...Hans was trying to help me take it.



Thanks, those look pretty small!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh thanks, I did not know that they sold online, but now that I think of it, Timi had really nasty soft poop when she arrived, maybe because of the food, maybe the stress of travel, I don't know, but she had been absolutely perfect since she switched to my food, so now ai am thinking I want to switch Trulee right away!


I was going to ask, if you've got to change foods anyway, why not go straight to the freeze dried? Rehydrated freeze dried seems like it would be easy for a tiny one to eat. Or is it just too rich for such a tiny puppy (I don't know how you do it, having such tiny puppies. I'd be terrified)?


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Is it 4Health that she feeds? I believe you can order that online from Tractor Supply.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

As I recall, the Rawz was pretty crunchy and dense.

Perhaps the breeder could send a small baggie of the old food, and you could use that to immediately start transitioning Trulee to your choice of freeze-dried raw. The nanny could probably manage 3 sandwich bags worth of kibble for all 3 new mommas, right?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my God I will never change food instantly, I had more poop like water in my house than I could stand. I previously had 3 poodles and change all of sudden, all 3 poodles with the runs, for 3 days, all to the vets and shots for dehydration. I now change gradually mixing food together 1/4 new at a time. Even 3 toys with the runs is a real mess


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Solid Gold Wee Bits is pretty tiny


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

For really small you can't go wrong with the Wysong Nuture with Quail (it has pieces of dehydtated quail in it too!) and the Solid Gold Wee bits.......Molly had them both, and liked them both! Because she has missing dentition she needs her kibble small!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> Oh my God I will never change food instantly, I had more poop like water in my house than I could stand. I previously had 3 poodles and change all of sudden, all 3 poodles with the runs, for 3 days, all to the vets and shots for dehydration. I now change gradually mixing food together 1/4 new at a time. Even 3 toys with the runs is a real mess



I have heard that can happen, but honestly, never had it happen so I guess I feel a little immune to it lol!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Another Fromms, four star fish.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Showing size. It seems small for a spoo, but maybe not for a tpoo!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I have heard that can happen, but honestly, never had it happen so I guess I feel a little immune to it lol!


If there is a way to avoid changing quickly with a tiny new pup, I would. I'd also recommend using bottled water for the first week and then slowly transitioning to tap/your normal drinking water—probably over-cautious but better safe than sorry.

Switching kibble/water is a complicating factor if your pup *does* end up sick in the first week or two. If you have rapidly switched, you can't know if you are seeing a major health issue, stomach upset from the food change, or general stress from moving.

I switched Ari quickly when she came home at 10 weeks old and I ended up with diarrhea spraying across my bedroom and onto the walls. I'll never know if that was because of the kibble/water change, the flight/move, the stupid dog walker that fed her raw hot dogs, or a plant she ate in the yard.

It was a very similar situation for me... her breeder fed a lower quality kibble that I couldn't find in my area (and I didn't really want to buy a whole bag of it even if I did manage to find it), so I decided just to switch her over right away.

She ended up barely conscious within just a couple hours of the first loose stool, at the emergency vet getting SQ fluids and anti-nausea meds injected. She recovered quickly, but that was NOT the first vet experience I wanted her to have!

Don't be me! Trulee will be able to transition to your preferred, higher-quality food in due time and without risking the biggest mess you have ever seen or starting off your time together with misery.

ETA: I know you will do what is in Trulee's best interest—which may be different than what was in Ari's best interest. Just wanted to make sure you know how horrible and scary explosive puppy diarrhea can be!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sophie anne said:


> If there is a way to avoid changing quickly with a tiny new pup, I would. I'd also recommend using bottled water for the first week and then slowly transitioning to tap/your normal drinking water—probably over-cautious but better safe than sorry.
> 
> Switching kibble/water is a complicating factor if your pup *does* end up sick in the first week or two. If you have rapidly switched, you can't know if you are seeing a major health issue, stomach upset from the food change, or general stress from moving.
> 
> ...



Thanks for telling me this, I will try not to be you lol!
I was thinking of giving her water only from my zero water filter at first, I think that is better than bottled?
And iI will see if the nanny can manage to carry three little baggies of food - after all, a little Baggie of food ought to last Trulee at least a week lol!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks for telling me this, I will try not to be you lol!
> I was thinking of giving her water only from my zero water filter at first, I think that is better than bottled?
> And I will see if the nanny can manage to carry three little baggies of food - after all, a little Baggie of food ought to last Trulee at least a week lol!


Yes, from what I can see after a little research it looks like the zero water filter is pretty good. Will you be using municipal water to fill it? How is the municipal water treated?

In Maine, we mostly drink private well water, and bacteria/lead/other contamination is pretty common because it's not legally required to test water (we only discovered that my apartment's water was contaminated with fecal bacteria after I got suspicious and decided to do my own water testing in my lab at work). So up here, it's especially important to be really careful with anybody or any animal that is not adapted to the water and we generally use bottled water when we visit friends' houses or bring home a new pet. I didn't do that with Ari because I didn't think of it, and I really regret it.

Neither the veterinarian nor my ER doctors when I went in with a bleeding ulcer thought to ask about my drinking water. So it's something to consider for anyone reading this who is bringing home a puppy or suffering chronic illness.

But if you're using NYC water, you should be able to get a free report on the water quality you are getting. If the water is declared safe to drink and you then run it through your fancy filter, I think Trulee will be very safe.

I just saw the pictures of Trulee—she is the teeniest, cutest little poodle I've ever seen! She is also sooo leggy... beautiful! You're going to have to change your username to Trulee Teeny Tiny Poodles, methinks!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sophie Anne's post is why I was recommending getting your breeder's kibble. It could be mailed. At least you would know that any intestinal issues in her first few weeks home are not due to food intolerance. Bless her heart, she's not going to need much


----------



## msteen (Jun 28, 2015)

sophie anne said:


> If there is a way to avoid changing quickly with a tiny new pup, I would. I'd also recommend using bottled water for the first week and then slowly transitioning to tap/your normal drinking water—probably over-cautious but better safe than sorry.
> 
> Switching kibble/water is a complicating factor if your pup *does* end up sick in the first week or two. If you have rapidly switched, you can't know if you are seeing a major health issue, stomach upset from the food change, or general stress from moving.
> 
> ...


That is one heck of a story! Glad it all ended well.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She did say that she will send a Baggie of the food with the Nanny, so that should be plenty to transition Trulee with ?


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

If it is a food only sold at Tractor Supply, it's likely 4Health and their small breed kibbles are larger than the Nutro kibble shown in the thread. So I think you'll be fine with any kibble you choose geared towards smaller breeds. My Newt is 4 lbs and she eats even the giant kibbles that my larger dogs sometimes eat, and she's missing some teeth.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

grab said:


> If it is a food only sold at Tractor Supply, it's likely 4Health and their small breed kibbles are larger than the Nutro kibble shown in the thread. So I think you'll be fine with any kibble you choose geared towards smaller breeds. My Newt is 4 lbs and she eats even the giant kibbles that my larger dogs sometimes eat, and she's missing some teeth.



She soaks the kibble for the puppies in formula, and in pictures that I have seen of her eating, one soaked kibble looks bigger than Trulee's muzzle. But I am hoping that she will be able to free feed on whatever small breed kibble that I choose, while her meals will be rehydrated freeze dried raw.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

These are the smallest that I have at work. They're tiny tiny. 
Acana puppy small breed:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kayla_baxter said:


> These are the smallest that I have at work. They're tiny tiny.
> Acana puppy small breed:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, that looks just right!


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

DD's breeder fed her Fromm's Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Beef Frittata Veg as soon as she was old enough to eat solid food. It's pretty small kibble. DD was just over 2 lbs when I brought her home, and she was having no trouble eating it.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Just want to point out that I was in Tractor Supply purchasing dog food last night.

Am I the only one with three Tractor Supplies within a 45 minute drive? In fact in order to get to any "city" I have to drive by a Tractor Supply.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ApricotsRock said:


> Just want to point out that I was in Tractor Supply purchasing dog food last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one with three Tractor Supplies within a 45 minute drive? In fact in order to get to any "city" I have to drive by a Tractor Supply.



We don't have many tractors that need supplies in NYC I guess ?


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

ApricotsRock said:


> Just want to point out that I was in Tractor Supply purchasing dog food last night.
> 
> Am I the only one with three Tractor Supplies within a 45 minute drive? In fact in order to get to any "city" I have to drive by a Tractor Supply.


(raises hand). Those tractor supply stores do come in handy for the times you need to buy fertilizer, paint and baby chickens and only wanna make one trip.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Granberry said:


> (raises hand). Those tractor supply stores do come in handy for the times you need to buy fertilizer, paint and baby chickens and only wanna make one trip.


You forgot warm socks! I got the best warm socks there last winter....


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

Dechi - that is what I use too! I love using Fromm...Blue Buffalo just has too much drama with Pedigree right now, and I went to Fromm after reading a post on here, and never went back. My dogs love it...as we all know Poods are picky and I have never had either one turn their nose up at Fromm.


----------

